# New Traser - Will It Solve Seeing At Night?



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi All

Just got this Traser Super Sport Black to see if it will enable me to tell the time at night.

Quartz 200m WR, tritium tubes, 46mm wide with crown but wears a lot smaller as only 11mm thick. Very light and comfortable and a clear unfussy face. i like the red second hand with small tritium tube on it. Screw down crown, uni directional bezel that clicks nicely without any play.

So far so good. I'll get back to you about it at night.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Got my first Traser today to Alasdair.

See if you can read a book like they say you can 

Nice watch


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

RussellB said:


> See if you can read a book like they say you can
> 
> Nice watch


Only if I have the light on and am wearing my glasses. :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I found with the Marathon I had that moving in and out of dim areas was a bit tricky. Once I was in a truly dark place, without bright lights leaking in, I could read it, and once my eyes had adjusted it was stunningly bright.  Even without my glasses.

Later,

William


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

No you cant read a book with them but they are very good. You can see it all night


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You really need an Oregon Scientific Projection Cube with Temp to put it all on the ceiling. Issues solved. Get em for maybe 35 bucks


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

James said:


> You really need an Oregon Scientific Projection Cube with Temp to put it all on the ceiling. Issues solved. Get em for maybe 35 bucks


 Probably best on a Nato?? :lol: :lol: Maybe have a look at them. Cheers James.

The Traser works. As said before when in a dark room it really glows but with low background light it doesn't seem so bright. I like it. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Alasdair


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

James said:


> You really need an Oregon Scientific Projection Cube with Temp to put it all on the ceiling. Issues solved. Get em for maybe 35 bucks


YES that's EXACTLY what I want. Where do I get one of them from? Is it radio controlled? If it's not, then it's not exactly what I want at all :lol:

Sorry to go OT


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

johnbrigade said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > You really need an Oregon Scientific Projection Cube with Temp to put it all on the ceiling. Issues solved. Get em for maybe 35 bucks
> ...


USA radio control only. But got me to thinking, why not a $5.99 LED clock radio :huh: I turn mine backwards because I don't want to know what time it is at night

And glad the Traser worked out. I find once eyes adjust to the dark tritium is quite bright

...........


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

James said:


> And glad the Traser worked out. I find once eyes adjust to the dark tritium is quite bright
> 
> ...........


 Cheers James - its so good I've ordered another. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Well got to admit that the problem of seeing the time in the dark is finally solved. Got 2 of these SuperSport Trasers now and they are easy to read both day and night. Dial is totally uncluttered for daytime use and the tritium tubes are excellent at night. They seem to get brighter as the night goes on. Also the big difference in the length of the hour and minute tubes make the time easily identifiable.

Unusual sparkle to the blue dial one.

Alasdair


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Alas said:


> They seem to get brighter as the night goes on.
> 
> Alasdair


No, your eyes become better adjusted. 

I have the Omegas I wear all of the time under a disposable static dust cloth on my headboard bookshelf. If I wake up in the middle of the night, the Seamaster GMT is glowing brightly under the cloth, and it has not been out for a direct charge in ages. The first several minutes I'm in bed I can't see a hint of it glowing. 

Later,

William


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

It's the tritium that makes the phosphor glow. Tritium is radiactive and the radiation will make phosphor emitt photons. So it will glow at the same level no matter how the external light is.

Thinking of if, maybe the phosphor acts as ordinary lume when it's chared by daylight, and the tritium makes it glow then the charge is over?

One drawback with tritium is that the half-life is 13 years os so, so it will will slowly be weaker.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Ketil Johansen said:


> It's the tritium that makes the phosphor glow. Tritium is radiactive and the radiation will make phosphor emitt photons. So it will glow at the same level no matter how the external light is.
> 
> Thinking of if, maybe the phosphor acts as ordinary lume when it's chared by daylight, and the tritium makes it glow then the charge is over?
> 
> One drawback with tritium is that the half-life is 13 years os so, so it will will slowly be weaker.


I did realise the glow emitted is the same and the light seemingly emitted changes on amount of light/darkness in the room and your eyes adjusting to the dark. My point is mainly that the best lume watches are no use to me with my poor eyesight at 4-5am as the lume fades. Tried all lumes like Seiko, Omega etc etc and none of them were bright enough for me at 5am. Also the more lume on the dial the more difficult it makes it for me to differentiate between the hands and the markers.

The tritium tubes are small and the hands easily identified due to the simplicity of the dial/hands.

Half life at 12.3 years and as I flip my watches usually in under a year I'll be ok :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What I tried to say (poorly) was that my GMT, with ten year old Super Lumi whatever-it-is (not tritium), will glow brightly enough at 4 - 5am for me to see it without specs. That is also without a direct charging in bright light the night before. When I'm sleeping the blinds and door are closed and there are only a couple of small LEDs on the other side of the room giving off light pollution. My eye sight is poor and my eyes are slow to adjust to changes in light. As an example without glasses, at ten inches distance, I can only just make out the three clickable link banners (the RLT sales site etc.) near the top of this page.

Perhaps it is just in the nature of the non-Bond Seamaster Pro to be so visible. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Ketil Johansen said:


> Thinking of if, maybe the phosphor acts as ordinary lume when it's chared by daylight, and the tritium makes it glow then the charge is over?


Non-gaseous tritium lumed watches will glow slightly with an external charge, but the charge dissipates quickly. The formulation used is made for optimum glow from the tritium emissions. As I recall, my tritium vial Navigator did not charge at all with an external charge. The coating on the inside of the tubes is very thin. 

Later,

William


----------

